# My dressing table!



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

I work for B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful so most of my make up is from there. I have developed quite a big mac stash now but most of that is at Uni. These pics are quite old aswell, I have even more make up now. Must.stop.buying. lol. Soooo:

















xoxo


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 24, 2008)

Very Pretty.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 24, 2008)

so cute!! great collection!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

i like everything!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 24, 2008)

wow so pretty ...what pretty packaging that b cosmetics has ..where can i buy this line to ship to US ? I have never seen it before hehe ..its so purty i must get my hands on some lol.


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you girlies! Urbanlilyfairy the company does ship to the US, I'm not sure on costs as I only work for the store. You can visit the website at B Cosmetics but if you want any swatches of anything before you buy or questions just ask me. Colours always look so different online to in person!

xoxo


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 24, 2008)

You have such a gorgeous collection!!  Everything looks so pretty!  I'm a sucker for anything with rhinestones and glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't imagine what your combined stash looks like!


----------



## liv (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh, I remember seeing that B Never Too Busy line in a thread from MUA ages ago!  I'd love to see swatches/upclose product pictures if you ever get bored enough.  =]  Do the little boxes look as pretty in person as they do online, and do the ornaments stay on?

Great collection by the way, you can tell I am drooling over the B stuff now.


----------



## crazeddiva (Mar 24, 2008)

It's so stunning. Il ove it.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 24, 2008)

Great stuff!! I went to that store when I visited London. I bought an eyeshadow. Great pigmentation.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 24, 2008)

I love your mirror >.< (and of course your make up hehe)


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah the pigmentation is really good. You really don't need a lot of colour.

xoxo


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Ooh, I remember seeing that B Never Too Busy line in a thread from MUA ages ago! I'd love to see swatches/upclose product pictures if you ever get bored enough. =] Do the little boxes look as pretty in person as they do online, and do the ornaments stay on?

Great collection by the way, you can tell I am drooling over the B stuff now._

 
They look a lot better in person! Online they don't look as wowwy if you see what I mean! I have so, so much of the make up that if you want swatches of anything in particular than I'd be more than happy to do this for you. Oh and I've never had a problem with the gems and glitter falling off.

xoxo


----------



## Brittni (Mar 25, 2008)

Gorgeousssssss!! please show us some swatches!!! I'd ask for specifics but unsure of what you have and don't have...so why not see it all LOL


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

Great stuff, I love lush's stuff.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow!!! Very pretty.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 25, 2008)

Very pretty, I love it!  ​ 
Where did you get the mirror?


----------



## liv (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_They look a lot better in person! Online they don't look as wowwy if you see what I mean! I have so, so much of the make up that if you want swatches of anything in particular than I'd be more than happy to do this for you. Oh and I've never had a problem with the gems and glitter falling off.

xoxo_

 
I'd love to see some of your favorite colors, unique ones, etc, because I don't know enough about the brand to request specifics...know what I mean?


----------



## bell21 (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like lots of fun stuff, I'm going to have to check out that line. And I love your mirror


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 6, 2008)

wow so colorful and pretty i love it!


----------



## Ggxox (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I haven't been too well lately! Anyway my mirror is from Laura Ashley here in the UK. I'm not sure if you can still get it now but it's worth checking out her site LAURA ASHLEY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm back again I will put some swatches up on the forum by the end of the week!

xoxo


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 1, 2008)

prettyyy.. i love ur collection and the accessiors


----------



## toparistonight (May 3, 2008)

Ohh I love your collection! Everythings so lovely and bright.
I recently went in the Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful shop on Carnaby Street and I found it fantastic.


----------



## dollypink (May 3, 2008)

love the brushes!


----------



## J90 (May 4, 2008)

I am love with B products!!!! Hopefully my collection will look somewhat like yours one day! 
Being cheeky seeing as you work for the company, but do you know of any new releases coming out? 
I work in Covent Garden so I may see you soon!! x


----------



## ahamoments (May 8, 2008)

nice bling ;D


----------

